# Deer hindquarter, How to smoke??????



## Deer Meat

Hello all,

     A friend of mine want's to give me a whitetail deer hind quarter to smoke. He tells me it weights around 10 pounds.

    Any suggestions on rubs, brines, marinades, smoking times, wood to use etc. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deer Meat

Hello!! Hello!!, anybody out there that can help


----------



## shellbellc

I'm hearing you Brian, I just don't have that much advise to offer you...The only deer I've smoked so far has been the ribs.  I treated them like pork, used my regular pork dry rub and slow cooked them.  They cooked faster than pork ribs though.  I would watch the roast might dry out.  I wonder if you could make a ham roast out of the rump?  It would be considerably more effort though.  If just doing as a roast, maybe covering in bacon to help with moisture.  I'm sure injecting would help also...Melted butter seasoned with flavorings.  Instead of a butter ball, you'd have a butter doe!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Time wise, I would rely on my thermometer, I'm not sure if you would do this like a shoulder or not, meaning taking the temp all the way up to 190 - 200*.


----------



## Deer Meat

shellbellc

 that sounds like a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 with the injection, and using bacon. I wonder if it would help to foil it at some point during the smoke to retain the juices?


----------



## salmonclubber

deer meat 

wrap the hind quarter in bacon season like any other meat what ever you like put into the smoker not sure about the temp i would think pull it when it reaches 160 so that it is not dried out there was a post on here a while ago maybe it was in the old forum i think that they sliced slits in the meat filled the slits with bacon and wrapped it in bacon i cant remember hope this helps i do know that the bacon is important so it does not dry out


----------



## gypsyseagod

what these guys said. also,trim off any membrane & soakovernight in lemon & buttermilk to takeout the gamey taste & tenderit up some. i offer that because i don't know if it's buck or doe,or what time of season it was killed.but buttermilk & lemon soak always works for south texas scrub deer - they're always a bit rangey.


----------



## Deer Meat

Hey gypsyseagod,


   The whitetail was a buck taken in the pa rifle season, which runs for 2 weeks wright after thanksgiving.

Another question, for your lemon & milk meat bath to remove the gameyness, what is the ratio you would reccommend? 


*Thanks*


----------



## keng

i debone the hind quarter, leaving three peices of meat.  soak in ,and inject with tenderquick and water, eniugh tenderquick to float an egg, for three weeks.  then smoke at 180 degrees till internal temp is 160. usually takes 22 - 24 hours. comes out like dried beef almost.  i do 1 or 2 a winter, its not fancy but i like it.


----------



## salmonclubber

deer meat 

i got this off another forum the smoke ring it is posted there as well as other recipes for deer roasts and hinds hope this helps 
huey

This is a great recipe guys.  Especially for a big group of people camping. 

Anyway, get yourself several lemons, red onions, a pound of bacon, and a big ol' handful of garlic. 

Cut slits in the whole deer hindquarter and stuff with garlic per your own tastes. 

Then, take a slice of lemon and slice of red onion. Wrap that in a slice of bacon. Stick a toothpick through it into the hindquarter. Do that until you cover the whole thing. 

Drape the remaining bacon over the hindquarter. 

Smoke till tender - gitty up!


----------



## zapper

Salmonclubber

That reminds me of a trick that I learned from an old Cajun. Take a long narrow knife, Stiletto type, and stab the chunk of meat. Into the hole stuff a clove of garlic, a small peice of pepper, a peice of onion, bacon whatever you have or want. Do this all over the meat, top bottom, everywhere, so that when you slice it, it is like a piemento loaf.

I have had deep fried turkey and oven roasted venison like this before, it is great!

I am contemplating making a coarse ground up salsa type mix of garlic and such and injecting it with a 3/8" dia. steel tube or something of the like


----------



## skinnerc06

Ive cooked deer a bunch.  Never smoked it though.  Only advice i can give u is to definitely brine it, wrap it in in thick cut bacon well and take any other measures to keep moisture in the meat.  I cant imagine it being the juciest cut ever, but the good thing about deer is it is packed full of protein and other amino acids which makes it a very healthy alternative to pork.  Was the deer aged at all or was it field dressed?  Let us know how it turned out, id like to start smoking some of my deer as well, seeing as i got a freezer full of it.


----------



## linescum

i'm planning on doing a 8 or 9#er this weekend gonna brine it overnight tonight then tommorrow gonna let it marinade till sunday in a  bourbon jerky mix then sunday morning i'll stuff it with some maple sausage, oh yeah it is boned, and give it a decent wrapping of bacon  and put it on the ECB early sunday morn....3:30ish and take it to about 160 then foil it to 180 and hope it gets done by 3 in the afternoon if it finishes early i'll stick it in the cooler


----------



## Deer Meat

Thanks for the advice everyone. One more question? should I use th 1-1/2 hrs. per pound at 230Â° as a guide line, or would this fall into a different time frame? I am trying to figure out a start time for when I do smoke this bad boy.


----------



## trkyhntr

Another thing to try with a deer hindquarter that I recently did was using a commercial brine and flavoring to make a deer ham.  After injecting and brining for about 4 days, smoked it in the smoker.  I was pleasantly surprised at the results.  Used some today with some greens and the mother-in-law swore it was regualr ham.


----------

